

Whoosh. Dyson Does For the Fan What it Did For the vacuum - evo_9
http://apps.detnews.com/apps/blogs/gadgetblog/index.php?blogid=15

======
RiderOfGiraffes
From 6 and 7 months ago: <http://searchyc.com/dyson+blade>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=878046>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=878374>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=878605>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=878650>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=879800>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=879806>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=879820>

------
canthelpit
If it shifts air as fast as you shift news, how will I know when it's on and
when it's off?

~~~
canola
I was gonna go with "Whoosh indeed", but that's better.

